# 1st IVF failure



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

As the title and my signature say. 
AF arrived before OTD and we are heartbroken. 

The pain feels just like learning of my infertility all over again. I can't stop crying and feel so empty inside. 

We had a top quality AA blast transferred. If I couldn't get it to stick with that what chance do we have!

Feeling so full of sadness, hatred, bitterness and defeat right now. Feel like I just want to shut myself off from everyone but DH. 

I never thought I would have to deal with AF before OTD. The paperwork just said it would come once I stopped crinone gel. 
Devastated beyond words. 

Does anyone have any advice?
Anything at all I can take comfort from? I'm
Feeling lost. 
X


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hugs mrsball. It's so devastating isn't it? I also got my af before OTD and had half convinced myself that it was implantation bleeding  
I am a firm believer that ivf is all about timing and sadly this time it wasn't to be. I changed nothing between cycles and got a BFP on my second go. So as hard as it is right now, try take the positives from this cycle; you got to ET with good quality eggs and that is a massive positive. You now know that ivf can work for you and fx if you decide to continue on this path, the next cycle will be the Perfect timing for you.


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Mrsball,

I have been reading your diary and am so sorry to hear your news!! It's such a shame and I hope you are ok. Sending you lots of hugs!! xx


----------



## surfgirl82 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mrsball I'm so sorry that you are going through this   
Just wanted to add that I had a top grade blast transferred & I didn't get pregnant either, even when I've had a baby before. I felt very sad too, it's so emotionally exhausting going through ivf, even if you have a fairly straight forward cycle. My otd was 2 weeks ago now and I do feel better, it's been a tough couple of weeks and we've felt really lost & empty at times but what helped me was to think that it wasn't meant to be, our embryo must have stopped growing so it was never going to make it. Look after each other and be kind to yourselves in the coming weeks, lots of hugs xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies. 
It's confirming to know there are people here who understand. I just feel so broken and empty inside. 
Like we lost a little part of us. 

Makes me scared for round 2 really. I entered this cycle with so much hope and enthusiasm but now after experiencing the pain of failing in not sure where that strength will come from again.

We are fortunate enough to have 2 grade B blasts on ice but I just feel like if a grade A blast didn't work why will this?

And it's the constant waiting. I think there is 3-4 month wait for FET for us. Feel like my time to be a mum is just slipping away month on month. Year on year. 


Did you have any particular coping mechanisms that worked after your failed cycle? 

We are talking about booking a holiday for about 5/6 weeks time once the dust settles a bit. 
X x x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

MrsBall, firstly I want to say how sorry I am that this cycle didn't work out.
We are in exactly the same boat, 1 grade A blast transferred and bfn on otd with 2 grade B blasts frozen. The thing that really helped me was to book a review appointment. We had ours 3 weeks after otd and it was really helpful to hear how positive the consultant is for our frozen cycle. 
When you do have your review, tell them you want better progesterone support for your luteal phase so you don't bleed before otd. 

Most of all, know that it does get easier, there is a future with hope in it, and that we are all here for you. Big hugs
x


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs Ball - I'm so sorry. The same thing happened to me and it's horrendous. Like you say it felt like when you first found out about your infertility, that's what i remember feeling at the time, so lost and alone and in a deep dark hole. It's so painful I know but I PROMISE you will feel better, give yourself some time. When our first cycle failed I jumped to all sorts of conclusions about the future and i know what you mean about feeling like if it didn't work last time why will it work next time. I feel like that too, but the fact is that it's all about perseverance, it will happen for both of us I'm sure. 

I started bleeding before my OTD and I had no idea that could happen so it was such a massive shock and I was utterly heartbroken. I was at a family party at the time and I had to cry in the toilet. I stayed in there and then hid in the car all evening and missed the entire party and had to avoid all my DH's family. Didn't help there were about 25 babies there, and my DH was on stage with his band. it was literally a nightmare!! On my next cycle they are trying the progesterone injection as I don't think my progesterone levels were high enough on the pessaries - I was only on 1 a day! I am sure you will feel better once you've had a follow up and you have a plan for what's next. We went to Thailand for 2 weeks a couple of months after our cycle failed and had a wonderful time, it was just what we needed. If you can have a break i would definitely recommend it. 

Take care of yourself and let yourself grieve, it will get easier. Hugs xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Melbg -  thank you. I did wonder about the progesterone and I was under the impression that kept AF away. The wait time for our reviews are 8 weeks with a doctor! 6 weeks with a nurse! Or we can have over the phone follow up quicker.  Can't bear the thought if adding 6-8 weeks to the 3 month wait for FET so I'm likely to accept phone follow up just to speed things up really.

Sickofwaiting - love the name! Thank you. I' cried all day Monday. I cried all morning yesterday and I've only cried 3 times today so it's easing. Although the emptiness is still there. After reading your story  I actually feel thankful it happened at home. 

DH and I have agreed to book a holiday for mid June. We certainly need it! And hopefully it will help feel the time until we can try our frosties. 

The fear of that is already building in me. Scared they won't survive the thaw. We only have two :-( 
X


----------



## hopingwaitingwishing (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrsball,

I am so sorry to here about your recent failed cycle.  I am sending you hugs.  I too have just completed my first cycle IVF with ICSI and af came yesterday just 6 days post blastocyst transfer.  I was really shocked as thought I would at least get to take a test! Spoke to the consultant on call who said that seems very early for a period even if the cycle had failed and asked me if I missed any of my cyclogest pessaries (which I hadn't). He didn't provide any more answers.

My blastocyst was a grade b, so not quite as good as yours but the embryologist said that based on the blastocyst, my age (2 and the fact that this was our first cycle we had a 65% chance of success so we were very hopeful! Sadly despite having 29 eggs collected, only 2 made it to blastocyst and the one that wasn't transferred was not a good enough quality to freeze : ( This has made me worry that my egg quality is very poor. (I have PCOS and DH has MFI).

Anyway have spoken to the nurse today who has confirmed that it sounds as though my cycle has failed and I can now stop the cyclogest (which I can't say I'll miss!).  I just feel so scared going forward, that was our only funded cycle on the NHS. We have a review appointment booked with the consultant in three weeks time and hope to try again in three months, need to try and get in a positive frame of mind, but can't help thinking that maybe you lose a bit of faith that it will happen with each failure? I feel like I am absolutely meant to be a mummy but I am now a bit further away from my dream than I was already.


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this, hugs for you. My periods started 6-7 days past the transfer on both of my cycles and I had excellent quality embis transferred. Good luck for next time.


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hopingwaitingwishing
I'm so sorry to hear of your failed cycle. I really do feel your pain.  

It's awful to not even make test date. I felt like such a failure. And like you say. I also feel like a bit if my belief and positivity has been zapped. Actually, I believe it will work eventually so maybe it's more my enthusiasm that's been zapped. 
But that's life I guess. 
And we absolutely have to find a way to pick ourselves up and push on!!

Saf10 
Thank you. I'm sorry to hear you experienced the same thing.


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Morning sadly I'd like to join you. First (of two funded Icsi cycles) failed. Got af last nigh when otd is not until monday. I'm beyond heart broken. Drove to work and just turned round and drove home. Dunno what will happen with work. Not a very understanding team. My embies were not good quality and out of ten fertiliser only two made it to eight cells so they didn't freeze the others. Not sure how long they will make me wait before I start again. Ivf is so testing and it all feels so terribly unfair xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrst83 - I'm so sorry. That's almost exactly what happened to me. I know how heartbreaking it is. I think they usually make you wait 2 months, which isn't very long but I know even a day can feel long when you feel so sad. Give yourself time, be kind to yourself, go home and snuggle up under the duvet, cry, scream whatever you need to do. Try not to worry about work, I know it must be hard. Hope your hubby is looking after you and you can support each other. 

Often the first cycle is like a trial run (i know it's horrible to think of it like that and we all desperately want it to work first time) but I am going for my second cycle and this time I am doing lots different, I am going to be on Menopur rather than Gonal F, going to have the endo scratch before starting, and also going to have progesterone injection instead of pessaries as I also bled before my OTD. So, they will learn a LOT from your cycle and you can try again. Everyone responds so differently. I know it's hard but you will get there. I wish there was a guarantee and a one size fits all formula but sadly it doesn't work like that.

Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ladies

Sadly I'm in the same situation.  IVF#2 and started bleeding 6dp6dt. I'm so numb and angry. Feel I should have been put on gestone as bleed early on IVF1. Consultants saying it would have been an embryo issue but ours was 4AB! So gutted. Time is a healer but I hate the thought of doing this all again xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

MrsT83 - I'm so sorry to hear of your failed cycle. It's so tough. We invest so much into this. I remember thinking when AF arrived "I've done everything you asked" I stopped my daily exercise routing, stopped alcohol, stopped caffeine. It feels like we give so much up and when we have nothing to show for it ....it hurts bad!
The on,y thing I can say is I'm now a month on from getting AF before OTD and I feel a million times better than I did. I go on holiday next week which gave me something to focus on. But it takes time. I cried solid for the first week. Then gradually it just got a bit easier. I still have days where the fear and panic of it failing again  and again gets me but I try not to think too much. Right now I'm taking the next 2 months out to enjoy life again 
I'm on NHS at Bart's in London and they make you wait around 3 months for frozen cycle and 6 months for fresh cycle. 

Sickofwaiting - I do wonder what they will learn from this cycle. I had 4aa blast transferred ... So egg and sperm quality doesn't seem to be in question. 
I've wondered whether progesterone was not high enough but then would that really stop inplantation?

Pumpkin 1975 - I'm so sorry that you're in this position too. Like you, I have little enthusiasm for my next cycle. The first one was all hope and excitement and now it just feels like prolonged disappointment for me. 
X


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Mrsball (and others) - know exactly how you feel as have been there. I just wanted to say, having been through 2 failures, the one that worked was a frozen emb, and wasn't even picked as one of the top ones to put in on our fresh cycle (and we used that video capture checking of embryos, at Care Manchester). Had a scratch before FET and think that helped. We only had 1 embryo frozen in 2 fresh IVF cycles, but it defrosted and worked. We had poor


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

...quality embryos that arrested first go - second time we changed clinics, changed protocol (Long to short) and also focused a lot more on DH having no alcohol, vitamins etc as the arresting can be thought to be sperm related. His count was loads better second time and we did get to blasts (though got a BFP it ended in miscarriage).
Hope it all works out for you, I know it is such a hard time and we almost gave up.
xx


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh ladies, I needed to find this thread tonight. Same boat for me. 6AA with assisted hatching put back, smooth transfer, everyone very positive at the time. Avoided all exercise as advised, drank plenty of clear fluids and tried to eat plenty of veg. Caffeine and alcohol have been out for ages. Three progesterone pessaries daily from 6days post ET. And still a bfn. Now waiting for AF to serve after stopping all the meds. I feel so numb, sad and angry all at the same time. I'm lying here in bed trying not to cry but also crying because it's the only time I can do it when DH isn't aware. He is so gutted as well and feels so helpless that he can't say or do anything to make this better for me so I'm trying not to cry too much around him. We're both on leave this week and next which is lovely but also hard because we don't get that time to grieve on our own. It also means we can't book a holiday to look forward to. I have to wait 2 months until we can start again which is frustrating but I know I can't change it. I have a review appointment tomorrow (cancellation) which might answer some questions or it might not. Don't know what the point of this post is but just needed to reach out to somebody who understands and you ladies are amazing. Thank you for reading xx


----------



## Anguspangus (May 12, 2014)

Hi lk, so sorry to see it didn't work this time, Just give yourself and DH space and time, you will both grieve differently and need each other in different ways, it's hard to support and need support at the same time xx hopefully the review will be positive and you have some further tries ahead. I am not sure I truly understood the massive emotional ride we were about to step on with ivf and although they say it's a roller coaster, until you are in it or where we are I don't think you can understand it, my nurse described ivf as just [email protected]£t, and sometimes it just we'll it is xx


Afm I am a week and bit past bleed and also have review today, we are self fund as 41 so unlikely to gamble again due to tiny odds, been searching on ff for understandig more about ivf process but not sure it's helping! It gets easier but give yourself that time, I took the week off and now just getting back to work, everyone's kindness is often difficult but they mean so well! Eat chocolate cake and talk to friends xxxx


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Angus. It helps to know I'm not alone. I've started telling the friends who know which has been hard but has also helped in a weird way. Also had my review yesterday with a lovely doctor which has made me feel a bit more positive. Now feel very emotional because AF must be on her way-proper rage today....poor DH. Thank you again xx


----------



## Carmen-Marie (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello all, I would like to join you please. My first ICSI (one and only NHS) ended recently when AF arrived 6 days before OTD. Feeling lethargic and in a bit of a daze! Not sure that I have any words of wisdom for how to cope right now but wanted to say hello and send some hugs around this thread 

Anguspangus and LondonKitty - hope your reviews today were constructive and you had some helpful advice from the docs.

MrsT - hello there, there are a few of us from the Orange nails and knickers brigade here! x


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Carmen

Sorry to see you here but also glad you found us. My review was positive in that they said there was nothing more we could do/could have done to improve our chances. Whilst that is good, I am fed up of being in the unexplained "there's no reason why you shouldn't get pregnant" camp....so why am I not pregnant 

Sorry they turned into a mini rant. Have a hug instead-inadequate I know but it comes from one who knows your pain xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Carmen, londonkitty, Angus
Welcome!

Sorry you find yourself in this crappy situation too. 
It's heartbreaking. 

I've been trying my bet to get on with life. And whilst I'm ok. I'm not great. I kind of feel like I never will feel great again until we have our child. 

I totally agree with you in that I had no idea or at least completely under estimated how tough this would be. And after my first BFN I have absolutely no enthusiasm for FET. 

Lots of love and hugs to you ladies. 
This site is a saviour! 
X


----------



## Anguspangus (May 12, 2014)

Hello,

Carmen, London Kitty, Mrs B Mrs T - hope you are doing okay, I am sorry for what you are going through - please know you are  never alone. 

London Kitty - even though frustrating being 'unexplained' - there is a lot of hope there too xxxx

It truly is such a lottery this ivf game, sorry to everyone that has needed to join this thread but hopefully it doesn't make us feel so alone! 

Afm: I thought I would go to the review meeting and they would say at 41 (42 in 15 days!) they would say a new cycle wouldn't be worth it but surprising they were really positive and told us they would support it if we wanted to go again and we couldn't had done any better apart from not implanting/sticking around - in some ways I wish they'd just said no.  So I thought I had it sorted in my head, one ivf (self funded) and that was it, we'd know we'd tried as much as we could and in my head I know this is right - just have to convince my heart now!  As an oldie I am fine with the lower % chances of ivf success - 20-25% for me however what is really scary is the live birth % at 12-14% for 42+  After 2 mmc this is what scares me the most about considering further plans - crikey it's so hard.  Taking some time to really consider things, review was helpful but decisions are made on emotions and not rationale stats!  Aghhh.  

Hope everyone is having a nice evening and a glass of vino xxxx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya all. Hope your all okay. In a couple of weeks away from when I had my first failure now. It still consumes a lot of my thoughts though. I do agree *mrsball* this whole journey has changed me and I don't think I will be the same again either. 
Everyone that knows about treatment has told me that it will be okay _but will it?_ it will work nexttime _but will it?_ I wish I knew that! I suppose it's not there fault as I probably wouldn't know what to say either. The only person who got it was my bf, she said I'm gutted its proper ****. Now let's drink wine and cry 
Hubby has been amazing. Very patient. We are having some us time and some fun whilst we wait to find out when we go again.
*anguspangus* there is only you that knows if you will go again. Listen to your gut instinct. I did say I wouldn't go again but I know damn well I will and I won't take it lying down this time. (*I dis t feel positive or strong and pma went out the window on day one of jabs) I'm gonna grab it by the balls this time !!
It does get easier though. Well I don't Phoenix it gets easier or you just get used to it. Really look after yourselves and you other halves. Take care Kirsty


----------



## Fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi to all.
I have just failed on my first self funded IVF cycle. Started bleeding 9 days after embryo transfer but took test on day 10 which was negative. Had done everything advised. Was using Crinone Gel. Read on one website that you shouldnt get bleeding 12 days after embryo transfer? Has anyone else heard of this. We have to wait for a review appointment with the consultant now. We had a 2BB embryo which we were told was a good one. I am 35 and my husband is 42.  We are self funding as my husand already has children. 
Our cost for one cycle was £7000 so much more than we originally thought we had to spend, the drugs seemed to be neverending and expensive.
I feel totally numb, cant talk about it to anyone as I just cry, so sent people who did know a text or email as it was easier.
Feel so incredibly low and miserable
At work, trying to keep busy x


----------



## Mona74 (Jan 17, 2014)

Morleyboyce, I'm gutted to be joining you here. Reading your post, it was exactly what I've just been through. I started bleeding  10 days post transfer of  three good quality embryos. I woke up on Sunday  and went to the loo, bleeding heavily, cramps and clots, the lot. It hasn't stopped since but clinic still want me to do the blood test on Thursday and keep taking the crinone! It's the heaviest  period I've ever had! 
We tried going to the beach yesterday but literally, everyone had kids. Then a family of five sat next to us and I couldn't take it so we went home after 20 minutes! I thought I was better today until DH asked me  if I was and I started clubbing again! I had to call work and call in sick. I'm not fit to be around people today. Anguspangus, we're in a similar situation. I've just turned 40 and this was our one and only go at this. It's taken us 3 years to get to even try ICSI after delay after delay. Then I needed a myomectomy, then recovering time, then one thing after another. I don't think I can face it again and anyway, we agreed to only do this once. I don't want to get caught in the trap of cycle after cycle and the expense/ heartache time after time. So, we agreed to only do it once. But it's hard to not think 'what if next time works?'
The hardest part is seeing how sad my DH is. Knowing I'll never give him a child. If we weren't married, I think I would pull away from him so that he would leave and have a chance with a younger model! But he is the best thing to ever happen to me and I just wanted to give him what most women could.
I'm sorry we're all here but it's nice to find you xx


----------



## Anguspangus (May 12, 2014)

Hello morley boyce and mona, so sorry that you are here but you are not alone, I have been fliting around ff website trying to find the answer but every couple's journey is so individual.  Being a few weeks on and it is hard, a quote on the radio made me smile - then cry (as everything makes me cry), 'it's the despair I can live with the hope is killing me' and that is how I feel.  We said one cycle to make sure we covered everything, but since the clinic said they'd take us I have been really torn.  Spent the weekend with some 'childless by circumstance' (hate the fact I am labelling my friends!) girlfriends and felt like the old me for the first time since we started this.  I know nobody can answer, do we go again? I don't think we will - Dh and I have been '*****ing' at each other enough this week and we had a good talk and it's all down to both of us feeling crappy.  We went to a picnic the following weekend I bled and came home as we both couldn't face other peoples families - I guess this is normal but gets better in time? We went to see Robbie  Williams last week and he sang 'go gentle' and talked about the special bond with his daughter and the song and I cried all the way through it, I thought if the camera pans on me now, they're going to think wow, she's emotional, she must really love Robbie!  Not sure what the person next to me thought! Still get teary now thinking about it!

Mona - I totally get what you are saying and I don't have an answer, I think because there isn't one, I've been searching!  Only the both of you know what you can handle, for us, it might break us and that for me is too much risk.  ahh  is tough.  

Morelyboyce - I took the week off just to hide away, telling people is awful but if they are friends, they will be there for you when you are ready to talk, and do talk, it helps and offers you at outlet. Although expect the standard 'trying to help comments' and forgive them in advance.

We have booked a hols away, went to bootcamp (nearly died), booked theatre and went on a crazy shopping spree, I know I am overcompensating!    Am 42 next week and expecting a crash on my bday!

Feel free to PM anytime 

xxx


----------



## kungfupanda (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Its good to know there are people who know what I am feeling. We had such a good start with IVF. High number of eggs, we still had 8 embies on day 5 transfer. A good one (on extended blastocyct stage)  and a healthy average one were transferred. I never had any pain, spotting or bleeding and yet come OTD its a BFN. I keep thinking what I have done wrong...if I had acupuncture treatment before or after would it have helped? Maybe I was too high on progesterone nobody ever checked my levels... and so many other questions. I haven't been even given a follow up appointment only been told it wont be before 6 weeks. its really sadistic to keep us waiting when we are grieving.  
I  try to be hopeful for the next cycle but it wont be before 6 months and we have no frosties. DH has Hep B so they discarded all the remaining embies  This waiting game is stressing me to no end.


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Kungfupanda. I feel the same way. Everything went so well. Lots of eggs collected. Can't remember how many now. Think it was 15. 10 fertilised then 4aa blast transferred. It was text book yet I bled before OTD which was a horror in itself as no one told me that could happen. I never thought I wouldn't make it to OTD!! 

Yesterday was crappy too. A lady in works last day before maternity. Everyone on serious baby talk mode all day. Sucked all the life out of me!! :-(

Anyone that goes through this and survives must come out as strong as a ox emotionally!! 
X


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

I didnt know it could happen either. It's awful. I wish I'd known there was a chance I could bleed before OTD then I definitely wouldn't have gone to the party I was at when it arrived!  On my next cycle now and praying for a different outcome. Hugs to you all it's so hard I hate that we have to go through all this xxx


----------



## kungfupanda (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Mrsball and everybody. 
I havent been around a few days to allow myself distance from the negative feelings of failed cycle. After tears dried up i an feeling clearer. I asked a copy of my medical file, i want to have a second view about my treatment. I am also looking for ivf options abroad. Depending on the date nhs give us for second round we might try abroad. Wish me luck


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is doing ok. 
Time is a great healer! I'm feeling much better at the minute. It's taken a couple if months but I've been enjoying life again! 
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi mrs ball, just seen you on here! Glad I found the failed cycles section! 
God I feel crap at the mo! I was ok after the ivf failing but now feel empty, bitter and sad x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi girls I went for review today. They seemed really surprised it didn't work. They coasted me between ec and et. They think that could have caused problems.planning to put me on short protocol next time . I bled six days after et so they giving me injections rather than pessaries next time. Thank God! 

Friends of ours had their third baby girl ( fourth child between them) today. I'm very happy for them bit my review at hospital today has made me feel a little bitter I have to admit. I must shake it off before I meet her gorgeous babba at the weekend x


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrst83 I had the injection this time because I bled early last time. It was much better and a relief to know I am getting enough progesterone. Pleased to say this cycle worked and I'm now pregnant! I would also recommend the endo scratch to help implantation. 

It's so hard when everyone is having babies around you, they just don't understand the pain. Your time will come and all those feelings will start to fade away, i know it doesn't feel like it right now. 
Xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrs t 83! 
Sorry to hear that! I have good and bad days too and so hard with everyone popping out babies. 
Sick of waiting that is great news! I had an injection on transfer day and then progesterone pessaries after. I am dreading going through all of this again x


----------



## Carmen-Marie (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I have been offline following my first failed ICSI in early June, as felt quite heartbroken, but now feel ready to think about trying again. 

Sickofwaiting - that is really great news, congrats!

Mrst - we cycled with the same dates last time. I'm sorry to read that. I have also been advised to have progesterone injections instead of pessaries because I bled too early last time. I have heard the jabs smart a bit but am mainly pleased that there was an answer how to prevent the early bleeding next cycle - give me a bit more hope.

Perla - you won't be alone if you do go through it again. I will be doing it again and you may well have some other familiar cycle buddies with you too. We can support each other.

MrsBall and Kungfupanda - glad you are feeling a bit brighter! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi carmen that is good to know. Do you know when you will start again? Xx


----------



## Carmen-Marie (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello Perla, we are looking to start towards the end of August x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi carmen that's good! I have nurse appt in sept and then drugs October egg collection beginning of nov! Am on metaformin now x


----------



## Carmen-Marie (Mar 15, 2014)

That's great Perla - fingers crossed for a Christmas bump! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Carmen thank you lovely xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies. 
Hope everyone is coping ok x 

Perla - that's great news. Although it won't feel
Like it right now Seotember / October will come round fast. 

Carmen - sorry to hear of your failed cycle. But great need that you're ready to start again soon! I'm also FET August! 

Sickofwaiting - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! I'm so happy for you. It feels strange to say / write that and mean it. I only seem to genuinely mean it when I say it to people on here who have gone through the pain of IF. 

Mrst83 - it's good that you at least have some suggestions /plans for improving your next round. I feel your pain on the baby front. I completely distance myself from anything like that! 

Kungfupanda - glad to hear you're feeling better. It takes time doesn't it. Have you got a date from nhs yet? Or any options abroad? 


AFM - I literally can't believe where the last 3 months have gone. I have my FET consultation in 2 weeks!!! And I couldn't be more confused. Just as I thought I was prepared and knew what to expect now with IVF they emailed me to say they want to try a natural cycle?! And I have soooo many questions! Feels like I'm back to being an amateur again! So I've got a list as long as my arm to ask!
I don't suppose anyone on here has done a natural FET before? 
X


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

I've just done a natural fet mrsball, if you have any questions... X


----------

